# Robbie Williams wird Papa - "Wir hatten Sex! Es funktioniert!"



## beachkini (30 März 2012)

​
Premiere: Robbie Williams wird zum ersten Mal Vater. Der britische Sänger ("Freedom") hat auf seinem Blog verkündet, dass seine Frau Ayda Field ein Kind erwartet: "Hey Freunde, ich habe ein Geheimnis vor euch allen bewahrt … Ich und Ayda werden dieses Jahr Papa und Mama", schrieb Williams und witzelte: "Wir hatten Sex! Es funktioniert!"

Der Musiker gestand außerdem, dass er eine sehr emotionale Zeit durchlebe: "Wir haben das Ultraschallbild gesehen und geweint", so der Megastar, "wir schauen uns Babywerbungen an und heulen … Das Kinderzimmer ist schon geplant … Ich bin tatsächlich in diesen kleinen Menschen verliebt, der da in Mamas Bauch wächst." Wann genau der Nachwuchs das Licht der Welt erblicken soll, hat Robbie Williams nicht verraten.

Der 38-Jährige hatte die Schauspielerin im August 2010 geheiratet und bisher kein Geheimnis daraus gemacht, dass er unbedingt eine Familie mit ihr gründen will. "Sie will eine Fußballmannschaft. Ich will zwei. Einen Jungen und ein Mädchen", verriet er im vergangenen Jahr. "Wir werden die Woody und Sonny nennen! Cool, oder? Sie will das jetzt in Angriff nehmen, aber ich bin gerade erst von der Tour zurück. Da ist ein Zeitraum von jetzt bis Weihnachten und dann werden wir ein bisschen üben."
(stern.de)


Humor hat er


----------



## Q (30 März 2012)

ach so geht das  :thx:


----------



## BlueLynne (30 März 2012)

aha, also jetzt wissen wir es endlich


----------



## Sachse (30 März 2012)

congrats Robbie, hab deine Karriere seit langem verfolgt und bist ein Musterbeispiel, wie man die Kurve kriegt, von all dem S***, den du verzappst hast. :thumbup:

Wünsch dir und deiner besseren Hälfte Ayda alle Gute mit dem kleinen Rackerchen, was da jetzt ins Mummy's Bauch wächst. 

Hast dir das redlich verdient.


----------



## MarkyMark (31 März 2012)

Beim 5ten Kind hab ich nicht mehr geheult vor Freude, aber ich kann es nachvollziehen happy09

Glückwunsch, seine Frau scheint ihm gut zu tun...


----------



## beachkini (30 Juni 2012)

Das Bild seiner Frau Ayda hat er gestern auf seinem Blog veröffentlicht.



 


> MY TWO GIRLS


----------

